# craftsman lawn tractor won't start



## szuchone (Jul 22, 2009)

My craftsman lawn tractor (917.273640 18.5 HP)won't start. I tested the battery with a volt meter and it is fine (12.5V), solenoid appears fine (12.5V across terminals) and when I bypass the solenoid and hook jumper cables from battery to starter, the starter turns the engine like normal but it wont kick over. I tested for a spark and do not see one with the tester. Almost one year ago the tractor would not start and a repairman replaced the ignition switch and armature magneto for a cost of just over $250.00. Is there a way to test these parts myself? If so, please send information this way. Any other suggestions on what to might be wrong also appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

First thing to check/test/bypass is the safety switches. Probably have 2 or 3 of them, one on the clutch/brake, seat and blades engagement.

BG


----------



## szuchone (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I will test the switches. I think I can rule out the safety switch on the seat since there is a way to start the tractor without sitting on it. I believe the switch for the engaging the blades is working since when the blades are engaged and I try to start the tractor nothing happens. What is the best way to test the switches? I have small insulated wire sets with banana clips on the ends I assume disconnecting the switch and bypassing it with the wires would do it.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If you can put the jumper wire straight to the magneto and bypass everything.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First Turn OFF the blades, my Craftsman will not start with blades engaged, it is a safety feature, same with the clutch/break and the seat.

If the switches have only 2 wires, you can leave them and just jump them together.

The jumper wire you are using needs to be the same size or bigger than the switch wires you are jumping.

Before you try this make sure that the transmission is in neutral and the blades are OFF.

BG


----------



## szuchone (Jul 22, 2009)

I did take the housing off the motor to check the wire to the magneto to make sure it was intact. How do you recommend jumping the magneto? The wire from the starter to it is not very thick and plugs into a small lead coming off the magneto.


----------



## szuchone (Jul 22, 2009)

blades are always in off position and gear is in neutral when starting. I will try jumping the switches.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The reason I said anything about the blade switch as I have an old craftsman, and for some reason my blade switch can be a little touchy.

BG


----------



## szuchone (Jul 22, 2009)

replaced the magneto this morning ($35.00) and the engine started on the first try. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know.

BG


----------

